# eyeOS in ports  is outdated



## everypot (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone would like to adopt this port? The last update in ports was v0.9, 2006. The latest version is 1.9.  eyeOS is a handy web os and is recently supported up by IBM for cloud computing.


----------



## achix (Dec 18, 2009)

just tried an account at eyeos.info, no flash at all, pure html, it is impressive.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2009)

achix said:
			
		

> pure html


Errr.. And a whole lot of javascript and css


----------



## troberts (Dec 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Errr.. And a whole lot of javascript and css


I believe the key point is that it is Flash-free.


----------



## achix (Dec 18, 2009)

troberts said:
			
		

> I believe the key point is that it is Flash-free.



Definitely, although i wonder, whether a complete mess with javascript would be any better than a flash application.


----------

